# baby duck won't eat...



## omouse (May 21, 2010)

don't know if i should be worried yet or not but i've had this duckling for hours and he hasn't eaten anything. Not one poop or pee yet...isn't this odd??


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi
did you incubate to get the duckling?

Once hatched ducklings dont need to eat food for 24hours. 
so the duckling knows where the food and water is pick it up and put its head on the food and water then the duckling will know where it is.

There is nothing to worry about 

mitch


----------



## omouse (May 21, 2010)

I'm guessing he's about a week and a half old....had him for about 7 hours now and he still hasn't eaten. Is this normal?


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi

what it could be then is the duckling is in a new environment as it been used to one place for over aweek.

Where you got the duckling from was it a clean place?

Are you new to duck keeping?

What food are you giving the duckling?

where are you keeping the duckling?

Have you only got the one duckling?

sorry about all the questions just trying to see if the reason the duckling isnt eating is because its in a new environment and its not illl in anyway

mitch


----------



## omouse (May 21, 2010)

Baby is eating awesome now......must have just been scared.....i got worried too soon, lol Thank you for the concern!!!!


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

Thats good news glad its doing alright now.


----------

